# Derp Emporium! Buy stuff with TBT bells~



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello, and welcome to
~Derp Emporium~
We have a wide collection of furniture, clothing, and much more! We also have limited supply of hybrids.
NOTICE: WE NOW SELL ITEMS FOR TBT BELLS TOO! Check out the thread here!
MAKE SURE THAT YOU USE THAT THREAD IF YOU ARE BUYING WITH TBT! Gracie items are now being added since I have since unlocked the Emporium!
NEW ITEMS: 4 New Unorderable Sets!
Todays special: FERTILIZER! Only one in stock for 5k!



 Prepare for items!
 Make it double!
 To give the world wonderful items!
 To unite all peoples within our nation!
 To denounce the evils of not buying nice stuff!
 To extend our reach to the stars above!

 Prin!
 BC!
 Team Derp, blast off at the speed of light!

 Surrender now (your bells), or prepare to BUY EVEN MORE STUFF!

*ALWAYS​ MAKE SURE YOU READ THE RULES BEFORE POSTING.*
*We do not tolerate ignorance *and failure to follow the rules will result in your order being *DENIED.*



Spoiler: Rules



*So before we start with the rules, we’d just like to put this out there, as we’re sick of people cancelling:*
We are _sick and tired_ of people cancelling and we have to have their stuff lying around our towns until someone else orders those specific items. *IF YOU DO ANYTHING TO DISOBEY ONE OF THESE RULES, YOU’LL BE ADDED TO A PRIVATE SPREADSHEET. IF WE HAVE TOLD YOU REPEADETLY TO FOLOW THESE RULES AND YOU REFUSE TO COMPLY, YOU WILL BE ADDED TO A "DENIED" LIST. THIS MEANS THAT YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO ORDER FROM OUR SHOP AGAIN.*-DO NOT ORDER IF YOU DON’T LIKE FAIRLY LONG WAITING PERIODS. We try our best to get orders done ASAP, but with my + BC time schedules we may not always be able to be speedy.
-DO NOT ORDER AND THEN ORDER THE SAME THING FROM SOMEWHERE ELSE, AND THEN CANCEL YOUR ORDER WITH US.
1. Maximum item limit is 30 (This can be 2 sets, 1 set and 19 items or 30 seperate items). You must wait at least 12 hours before making another order if you want to order more - it will be classed as a second order. This is to prevent an overflow of items from the same person. However, if we have not already told you your order is ready, you may add items to your order. If we already have, you will fall under this rule.
2. You may order five hybrids per 48 hours. This is to prevent more hybrid orders than furniture orders. Also to save stock.
3. Do not ask to catalogue items. If you want it, buy it. 
4. You must make a price. We will NOT make up prices unless you are new to the forum. We can be very nit picky at times, so make sure the offer is reasonable. 
5. Include your Mii Name in your post.
6. We will notify you of your order being ready 3 times. If you do not respond within those 3 times your order will be cancelled.
If you miss rule 5 your order will most definitely be denied, and we will take it as if you have ordered 30 items, which means you’ll have to wait 12 hours before ordering again.





Spoiler: How This Will Work



You place an order that corresponds with the rules above, and I accept it. You will come to my town, pick up the items, and leave. A friendly "hi" will suffice. Wifi ratings are always appreciated, and I always leave them. If I do forget, please leave me a rating first so I will get the PM and rate you. When you leave, you have a 1 in 10 chance of getting gracie clothing~




_____________________________________________________________________


Spoiler



Insta-Order!


We have a service called insta-order! When this spoiler says, "INSTA ORDER: ONLINE!" It means you are able to get your order super fast! Instant service! You must be online and repost your order if it is not listed in the spreadsheets below! If you are not online, your order will not be completed.
INSTA ORDER: OFFLINE
[/spoiler]

NOW THAT THATS OVER, LETS GET TO THE SHOP!


Spoiler: Fossils-25k-50k



Fossils:
Ankylo Torso
Amber x2
Ammonite
Apato Skull x2
Apato Tail
Archelon Torso x2
Coprolite
Dimetrodon Skull
Dinosaur Egg
Diplo Neck
Diplo Tail x2
Fern Fossil x2
Ichthyo Torso
Mammoth Skull
Megacero Torso
Pachysaurus Tail
Parasaur Tail
Parasaur Torso
Peking Man
Plesio Neck
Plesio Skull
Ptera Left Wing x2
Ptera Right Wing
Raptor Torso
Sabertooth Torso x2
Stego Torso x2
Spino Torso
Trilobite
Tricera Tail
T. Rex Tail x2





Spoiler: Furniture



lovely vanity
painting set
aroma pot
patchwork lamp
skeleton figurine
pot rack
regal bed
cabin dresser
microscope
aloe
cabin low table
plate armor
ranch bookcase
world map
ringside table
sleek clock
cow skull
lantern
sleek side table
well
Lab Chair
Wooden Stool (Customised)
balloon dresser
ice closet
ice chair
drinking fountain
amp
weeping fig
HHA pennant
exotic burea
taiko drum
balloon lamp
weight bench
silver HHA plaque
kiddie table
dharma
froggy's chair
air conditionor
aloe
aluminum briefcase
amazing machine
amp
Aquarius urn
aroma pot
astro bed
astro lamp
aurora screen
autumn-leaf chair
Baby bear
ball catcher
barbecue
barbecue bed
bass
bathroom stall
bathtub
beach table
bear pole
Big Ben
bilboquet
bird feeder
biwa lute
black katana
half of the blue series
boomerang
bowling pins
box of tissues
boc sofa
bread box
breaker
and more, will update more later today if I get around to it





Spoiler: K.K Slider-10k a track



Agent K.K
Aloha K.K
I Love You
K.K Chorale
K.K Dirge
K.K Disco
K.K Conder
Rockin' K.K
K.K Dixie
K.K Etude
K.K Fusion
K.K Marathon
K.K Bossa
K.K Moody
K.K Rally
K.K Ska
K.K Synth
K.K Technopop
K.K Western
King K.K.
Marine Song 2001
Mr. K.K
Senor K.K
Spring Blossoms





Spoiler: Sets(reordable)



-Alpine
 -Astro
 -Blue
 -Exotic
-Patchwork
 -Harvest
 -Jingle 
-Sleek
 -Minimalist
 -Modern Wood
 -Ranch
 -Regal
 -Rococo
 -Spooky
 -Stripe





Spoiler: Wallpapers + floors



I have mostly all of them, post here for one you want~





Spoiler: Clothing



Blue Diamond Shirt
 Chef’s Outfit
Festivale Tank Dress
Festivale Tank
 Cherry Tee
 Deer Shirt x2
 Gray Parka
 Pink-Bud Tank
 Reggae Tee
 Seven-Ball Tee
 Shearling Coat
 Spring Shirt x2
 Sweater-Vest
 Tropical Tank
 Watermelon Shirt
 Winter Sweater
A tee
amethyst shirt
amethyst tee
aqua polka tee
artic camo tee
argyle knit shirt
armor suit
aurora knit shirt
bad plaid shirt
baseball shirt
basketball tank
BB tee
beaded shirt
beatnik tee
beige emblem blazer
beige knit shirt
big bro's tee
big dot tee
black flannel shirt
black track jacket
blossom tee
blue aloha tee
blue diamond tee
blue flannel shirt
blue plaid teee
blue tartan shirt
blue track jacket
blue check tee
blue grid tee
bone shirt
bright tee
bubble tank
bubble gum tee
bubble tee
caf? tee
candy gingham shirt
captain's jacket
caveman tank
chekered tee
cherry tee
chick tee
chocomint tee
citrus tank
citrus tee
cloudy tee
concierge shirt
corseted shirt
cycling tee
daisy tee
dapper tee
dawn tank
deep blue tank
deer shirt
denim jacket
desert camo tee
diamond tee
dragon suit
eight ball tee
fall plaid shirt
fern shirt
fern tee
Festivale tank
firefighter shirt
flame tee
frog costume
frog shirt
future tank
geleto tee
go go shirt
gold bar tee
grape tank
grape stripe shirt
grape stripe tee
gray tank
green emblem blazer
green gym tee
green tie-dye tee
green warm-up jacket
green bar shirt
green bar tee
green zap suit
gumdrop tee
happi tee
imperial shirt
jagged tank
jungle camo shirt
kiddie tee
kids' smock
kiwi tee
kung-fu shirt
lemon gingham shirt
leopard tank
lite polka tee
lotus tee
lovely tee
melon gingham tee
mint gingham shirt
mint shirt
misty tank
moldy shirt
mummy shirt
MVP shirt
nebula tee
night sky teee
nine ball tee
No 2. shirt
no 4 shirt
noble shirt
one ball tee
orange jacket
painters shirt
painters tee
pastel-stripe tee
peachy tank
peacoat
picnic shirt
pink tartan tee
pink wave tank
pop bloom tee
purple tie-dye tee
racer tee
rainbow tank
rally tank\
rally tee
U-R here tee
vegetarian shirt
vertigo shirt
vertigo tee
winter sweater
zebra tee
Embroided Dress
 Princess Dress
 Red Riding Dress


Gray Tartan Skirt
aloha shorts
black formal skirt
black track pants
black denim skirt
blue stripe pants
bone pants
corseted skirt
dogtoother pants
dry denim pants
navy formal pants
pep squad shirt
pink pj bottoms
pink sweatpants
red boxing shorts
The full santa suit
scale-armor pants
Bun Wig
 Explorer’s Hat
 Police Cap
Captain’s Jacket
 Explorer Tee
 Team NTDO Tee
 Navy Formal Skirt
 Pep-Squad Skirt 

cat dress
grad gown
pink zap suit
prim outfit
shirtdress
yellow raincoat
yodel dress

LOTS OF HATS, WILL PUT LATER

brown glasses
funny glasses
goggles
HMD
mint glasses
pacifier
rimmed glasses
snorkel mask
thick glasses
Astro Closet
 Astro TV
 Bear Pole
 Bingo Wheel
 Birdcage
 Bird Feeder
 Blue Bureau
 Blue Chair
 Bowling Pins
 Bread Box
 Cow Skull
 Froggy Chair
 Gerbera
 Hibachi
 Home-Computer Rack
 Lab Chair
 Mahjong Table
 Marshmallow Chair
 Minimalist Chair
 Minimalist Wardrobe
 Mrs. Flamingo
 Music Stand
 Old Sewing Machine
 One Lamp
 Polka-Dot Clock
 School Desk
 Sleek Closet
 Sleek Sideboard
 Sleek Side Table
 Sleek Sofa
 Stepladder
 King
 Kitchen Sink
 White Pot (Customised)
ALL SHOES
bat umbrella
eggy parasol
paper parasol
Peach's parasol
petal parasol





Spoiler: DLC's + Unordables



Beetle Chair
Blue Balloon
Honeybee Chest
Mini Butterfly Table
Slalom Gate
Friga's pic
Tammy's pic
4 leaf clover
Aquarius Urn x3
 Bunny Y. Balloon x10
 Capricorn Ornament
 Pisces Lamp x2
 Sagittarius Arrow
Blue Glow Wand
 Boxing Ring Mat (Saharah)
 Exhibit Room Wall
 Flower Bopper
 Gold Bug Trophy
 Gold Fish Trophy
 Ice Wall x3
 Ringside Seating (Saharah)
 Snowman Fridge
 Yellow Glow Wand


Please put offers below! I have cosmo + rose hybrids, for 30k each!



Spoiler: Gracie-I WILL ALWAYS BE THE DELIVERER!



headband
monochrome shoes
bridal veil
caterpillar tank
green polka pumps





Spoiler: Semi rare sets



Campus, reordable- 800k






Spoiler: Unordable Sets



Weeding day-6 million, 500 TBT
Princess set-6 million/500 TBT
Sweets-3 million-300 TBT
Sloppy-5 million-400 TBT
Ice-2 million- 300 TBT





Spoiler: Trading



I am trading 2:1 for hybrids, 1:1 for set items, and 1:1 for bush starts.


*If you have a set that I don't already have, I will buy it!*


ButterCookies has joined the shop! I have edited her items into the OP, feel free to order from her selection. I am currently unavailable to do orders, but I will tell you if your order was counted.

These spreadsheets are updated!



Spoiler: Completed Orders



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgZQi-HuefAEdFhzVV9MelRjWXJraTlJNHBlR01LVGc#gid=0





Spoiler: Pending Orders



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgZQi-HuefAEdGx4eF9IWXJGZ2FHTW9NMlU0YmFMOEE&usp=sharing#gid=0



*IMPORTANT NOTICE*
*Please note sometimes you may have to do two trips to each of our towns, one to mine and one to Prin's, if we can't get round to delivering the items to one another before you come to pick them up. We will however, if both of us are online, try to get the items and we will notify you what town you are going to.


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 8, 2014)

I can sell you the Pave set


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> I can sell you the Pave set


Sorry, I already have the Pave set.


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh ok

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I and money to expand my house more id buy a set XD


----------



## Ayiachan (Mar 8, 2014)

Ichthyo Torso
T. Rex Tail 
Archelon Torso
Dinosaur Egg
Ptera Right Wing
Apato Tail
Diplo Neck
Dimetrodon Skull
Stego Torso 
Mammoth Skull
Peking Man
Sabertooth Torso 
Trilobite

65 TBT Bells, I think that's right..

My Mii name is - Dannie 
Thanks! ^_^


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Ayiachan said:


> Ichthyo Torso
> T. Rex Tail
> Archelon Torso
> Dinosaur Egg
> ...



Thanks for reposting <3 makes it easier to manage.


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay... 

*Items I need to deliver:*
Orange = Still processing
Green = Ready


FireNinja1 - Your order has been ready for some time, still waiting for you to decide when I can deliver it.
MayorPanda - Your order is almost ready, I just need to get your Plate Armor from Prin and then I'll let you know when I'm ready to deliver.
ALLCAPS - I'll be delivering the Aquarius Urn, Capricorn Ornament, Pisces Lamp and Sagittarius Arrow. I'm just waiting for the items to come through. Prin will be delivering the rest, so be sure to add both of us to your FC list! You can drop the money in my town.
Ayiachan - Your order is ready! Let me know when you'd like me to deliver it.


----------



## wildworldgirl (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi! Could I buy KK Bossa for 5 TBT?


----------



## Ayiachan (Mar 8, 2014)

Im fine to trade now if you like!


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

wildworldgirl said:


> Hi! Could I buy KK Bossa for 5 TBT?


Please read the rules.


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 8, 2014)

Ayiachan said:


> Im fine to trade now if you like!


Okidoke, let me just collect up your items and then I'll be right over~


----------



## wildworldgirl (Mar 8, 2014)

Not sure what I missed... my Mii name is the first line in my sig, so I assumed that would count. Sorry!  I read your rules before I commented.


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

wildworldgirl said:


> Not sure what I missed... my Mii name is the first line in my sig, so I assumed that would count. Sorry!  I read your rules before I commented.



I didn't know that was your Mii name. I will accept.


----------



## wildworldgirl (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you... I'll send your money over now.


----------



## Ayiachan (Mar 8, 2014)

Ill transfer the TBT now


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 8, 2014)

I have all the orderable sets you're missing. Offer? :3


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Netflix said:


> I have all the orderable sets you're missing. Offer? :3



10 mil?


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 8, 2014)

Prin said:


> 10 mil?



I thought you were paying in TBT


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

wildworldgirl said:


> Thank you... I'll send your money over now.



You can pick up k.K bossa now 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Netflix said:


> I thought you were paying in TBT



It's one of them Derpus days..... um... could you suggest one? I


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 8, 2014)

Prin said:


> You can pick up k.K bossa now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Idk man offer 
which sets are you missing btw lmao I just know I have all the orderable ones


----------



## wildworldgirl (Mar 8, 2014)

Great I'm on my way


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Idk man offer
> which sets are you missing btw lmao I just know I have all the orderable ones



All the ones in the OP are the only ones I have.
3,000 TBT?


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 8, 2014)

Prin said:


> All the ones in the OP are the only ones I have.
> 3,000 TBT?



I think there's a few on there that we've not added yet, though?


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 8, 2014)

Prin said:


> All the ones in the OP are the only ones I have.
> 3,000 TBT?



sure
whose town btw

I'll need like a bit because someone's selling turnips and yh


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Netflix said:


> sure
> whose town btw
> 
> I'll need like a bit because someone's selling turnips and yh


I can't trade ATM, I could just drop off items then I g2g
Maybe tomorrow?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ButterCookies said:


> I think there's a few on there that we've not added yet, though?



I've added all my sets, do you have any more?


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 8, 2014)

well

pm me tomorrow when you're ready and I'll just leave the furniture sets for you to pick up around my town tomorrow?? and you can send TBT after you pick them up


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 8, 2014)

Prin said:


> I can't trade ATM, I could just drop off items then I g2g
> Maybe tomorrow?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Hmmm, I think I have Polka-Dot and Modern. Maybe a couple others. I'll have to check, though


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 8, 2014)

ButterCookies said:


> Hmmm, I think I have Polka-Dot and Modern. Maybe a couple others. I'll have to check, though



Okay, lmk what you have and then I can get to ordering :3


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi. 
Could I get the Campus Set, which would be 100 TBT. 
My Mii name is Lois. c:
FC - 1349-6462-4780


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Bear_Crossing said:


> Hi.
> Could I get the Campus Set, which would be 100 TBT.
> My Mii name is Lois. c:


That's fine! Can you pickup now?


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 8, 2014)

Prin said:


> That's fine! Can you pickup now?



I can indeed!


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 8, 2014)

Prin, do you want me to get the sets you're missing or get sets that your & butter are missing altogether?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 8, 2014)

Mii Name: Kelsey
Do you have an extra mammoth skull?


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Mii Name: Kelsey
> Do you have an extra mammoth skull?



Hi hi, I'll get back to you! I'll update the Fossils list in 10 minutes~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Netflix said:


> Prin, do you want me to get the sets you're missing or get sets that your & butter are missing altogether?



Well I'm in the process of just collecting them myself so don't mind about me! Just do Prin's 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Updated Fossil List:*

Ankylo Torso
Amber x2
Ammonite
Apato Skull x2
Archelon Torso 
Coprolite
Dinosaur Egg x2
Diplo Neck
Diplo Skull
Diplo Tail x3
Fern Fossil x2
Megacero Torso
Pachysaurus Tail
Parasaur Tail
Parasaur Torso
Peking Man
Plesio Neck
Plesio Skull x2
Ptera Left Wing x2
Raptor Torso
Sabertooth Torso 
Stego Torso
Spino Torso
Tricera Tail
T. Rex Tail

Sorry littlemissmarzipanmermaid, it doesn't appear I have an extra Mammoth Skull. :c


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 8, 2014)

Mkay! Thank you!


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Bear_Crossing said:


> I can indeed!



Mmk! Adding you now, tell you when gates open!

also, netflix, just do mine plz.


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 8, 2014)

Prin said:


> Mmk! Adding you now, tell you when gates open!
> 
> also, netflix, just do mine plz.



okay! what's your time zone btw? I'll try to catch you on tomorrow.


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

its EST.
Bear crossing, wuts you fc?


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh and I'll send the bells over in just a minute!


----------



## LoraDream (Mar 8, 2014)

Mii name: Lora 
Lunar horizon wallpaper? I know it's a Saharah item.and I didn't see a TBT price on the wallpapers,so I guess just tell me how much I need to pay.


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Gates open!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay. 
Sending bells over right now. c:


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 8, 2014)

Would I be able to order just a few items from the Modern Wood set, as I already have most of them? If so, for how much? The only items I need are the TV, chair, and closet.
Thanks! Oh, and my Mii name is Brian.


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 8, 2014)

LoraDream said:


> Mii name: Lora
> Lunar horizon wallpaper? I know it's a Saharah item.and I didn't see a TBT price on the wallpapers,so I guess just tell me how much I need to pay.



I don't have it so you'll have to wait for Prin to get back to you on that one, she may or may not have it, though~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amy Rose said:


> Would I be able to order just a few items from the Modern Wood set, as I already have most of them? If so, for how much? The only items I need are the TV, chair, and closet.
> Thanks! Oh, and my Mii name is Brian.



10 TBT?


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 8, 2014)

ButterCookies said:


> 10 TBT?




Awesome, sure! Should I add and pay you, then?


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 8, 2014)

Amy Rose said:


> Awesome, sure! Should I add and pay you, then?



Just add my FC to your FC list, as I'll be your deliverer. You can pay whenever you like, but it must be either before or just after the exchange.


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 8, 2014)

I trust you, I'll just pay now  Added ya too.


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 8, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 8, 2014)

Patch work and campus set, Mii name Mercedes
(Can we talk about letting me maybe cataloguing the rest of the re-orderable sets? If nots it's fine~)


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Patch work and campus set, Mii name Mercedes
> (Can we talk about letting me maybe cataloguing the rest of the re-orderable sets? If nots it's fine~)



Sorry, but we do not allow cataloging. You either buy it or you don't.
Your order has been put in however ^~^


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 8, 2014)

Last bump.


----------



## LoraDream (Mar 9, 2014)

Resubmit,as I didn't get a response from Prin.
Mii name: Lora 
Lunar horizon wallpaper? I know it's a Saharah item.and I didn't see a TBT price on the wallpapers,so I guess just tell me how much I need to pay.


----------



## toastia (Mar 9, 2014)

LoraDream said:


> Resubmit,as I didn't get a response from Prin.
> Mii name: Lora
> Lunar horizon wallpaper? I know it's a Saharah item.and I didn't see a TBT price on the wallpapers,so I guess just tell me how much I need to pay.



Nope, I dont think we have that.


----------



## toastia (Mar 9, 2014)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Ayiachan (Mar 9, 2014)

Can I get a blue glow wand please? 100 TBT

Mii name: Dannie 

I'm not sure if I deleted you or not so I may have to re-add


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 9, 2014)

How do I know when my order is ready?


----------



## dropinthebucket (Mar 9, 2014)

Could I please get the ranch set?


----------



## toastia (Mar 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> How do I know when my order is ready?



Check the bell thread. At the bottom of the main post, it has A spoiler called pending orders. Click it, click the link inside of it, and if your order has a bold READY, then it's ready! Yours is pending by the way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dropinthebucket said:


> Could I please get the ranch set?



You did not follow the rules.


----------



## dropinthebucket (Mar 9, 2014)

ok? My MII name is angie and I would like to order the ranch set please


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 9, 2014)

Ayiachan said:


> Can I get a blue glow wand please? 100 TBT
> 
> Mii name: Dannie
> 
> I'm not sure if I deleted you or not so I may have to re-add



You can indeed, I'll be your deliverer so add me again! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am now ONLINE, ready to deliver orders! Check your order status by visiting this page. I'll be messaging all the people who're online who I need to deliver to anyway, but for those of you curious about your order, you can check it there.


----------



## Ayiachan (Mar 9, 2014)

Ill add you now and open my gate? Transfering TBT now


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 9, 2014)

Okidoke, on my way.


----------



## Ayiachan (Mar 9, 2014)

I think you need to re-add too


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm sure I did earlier, but I'll double check~

Ah, I didn't. #idiot
On my way!

Also I jsut realised what your profile pic is, looks awesome!


----------



## Ayiachan (Mar 9, 2014)

Haha Alice returns to madness is awesome c:


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 9, 2014)

It is! Although I haven't gotten through it all yet as I was playing at my friend's house. But I love it so far! The outfits are amazing.


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 9, 2014)

Bump


----------



## toastia (Mar 9, 2014)

Added more items!


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 9, 2014)

Prin said:


> Added more items!



You should have seen my face when I saw you posted. "Oh no she better not have posted about changing the shop to Yolo Emporium, please no"


----------



## toastia (Mar 9, 2014)

ButterCookies said:


> You should have seen my face when I saw you posted. "Oh no she better not have posted about changing the shop to Yolo Emporium, please no"


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 9, 2014)

If any of you are looking for out-of-season Gracie clothes you can run over to my thread here. I don't have everything but I want to get rid of it all, so.


----------



## mapleshine (Mar 9, 2014)

May I buy the cat tower for 6 TBT?
Mii Name: Robbi


----------



## toastia (Mar 9, 2014)

mapleshine said:


> May I buy the cat tower for 6 TBT?
> Mii Name: Robbi



Yes, you can! Tell me when you are ready for pickup


----------



## mapleshine (Mar 9, 2014)

Prin said:


> Yes, you can! Tell me when you are ready for pickup



Ready now! ^_^


----------



## toastia (Mar 9, 2014)

mapleshine said:


> Ready now! ^_^



OK, adding you now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates open!


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

bumpo


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 10, 2014)

Boop

I mean bump

We've also updated the rules.


----------



## Lilybells (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, do you have the Lunar Horizon wallpaper? If so, can I buy that and a 4 leaf clover for 115 TBT? 

Mii name: Lily


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

Lilybells said:


> Hi, do you have the Lunar Horizon wallpaper? If so, can I buy that and a 4 leaf clover for 115 TBT?
> 
> Mii name: Lily


Sorry, we don't have any of those items.


----------



## Manazran (Mar 11, 2014)

Could I buy 3 mil bells for 600 TBT bells?

Mii Name:Manazran

EDIT:Actually,cancel that order.I don't think we could be online at the same time :/


----------



## SliceAndDice (Mar 11, 2014)

Could I buy the campus set and a bunny y. balloon for 200 TBT Bells?


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 11, 2014)

SliceAndDice said:


> Could I buy the campus set and a bunny y. balloon for 200 TBT Bells?



That's fine! Your order has been put through.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Mar 11, 2014)

ButterCookies said:


> That's fine! Your order has been put through.



Thank you. I will wait patiently for my turn. x3 I also forgot my Mii Name, which is *Lin*.


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 12, 2014)

Bump


----------



## (Alice) (Mar 13, 2014)

Can I please buy the Weeding Day set? My Mii name is Amy.


----------



## analytic (Mar 13, 2014)

How much for any four leaf clovers? My Mii name is crispy o v o


----------



## xNodoka-Chan (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi! I saw your message in the other thread, so I went here~
I'd like to buy the princess set for 500TBT bells, if it's possible! ^^ And name is Romane.


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 13, 2014)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> Can I please buy the Weeding Day set? My Mii name is Amy.



Your order has been put through. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



analytic said:


> How much for any four leaf clovers? My Mii name is crispy o v o



Ah, sorry! We don't have any four-leaf clovers anymore. We keep forgetting to update the main list. ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xNodoka-Chan said:


> Hi! I saw your message in the other thread, so I went here~
> I'd like to buy the princess set for 500TBT bells, if it's possible! ^^ And name is Romane.



That's fine! Your order has been put through.


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 13, 2014)

Just a quick message to let all of you who have ordered and those of you who will that Prin and I are a little busy at the moment with our own lives and so it may be a little longer than expected that you receive your orders.

We'd appreciate it if you refrain from cancelling as that means we have to have your items laying around and cluttering our town. It would also be a breach of our rules.

However, if your order is being delivered by *me* and is ready to be delivered I will be able to deliver it. You can check whether or not your order is ready or pending by clicking here.

I'm unsure as to if Prin is able to deliver her ready orders or not but I'm sure she'll let you all know when she gets on and sees this post.

Other than that thank you for ordering with us and for being as patient as you all have!


----------



## Noobstew (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello ya'll. May I purchase the Weeding Day Set with TBT bells please? I will be on-and-off throughout the day, as I'm also busy writing a paper and researching it  . 

Mii name: Stu
Character name: Stu
Town name: Olympus

Thank you!


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 13, 2014)

Noobstew said:


> Hello ya'll. May I purchase the Weeding Day Set with TBT bells please? I will be on-and-off throughout the day, as I'm also busy writing a paper and researching it  .
> 
> Mii name: Stu
> Character name: Stu
> ...



You order has been put through~

- - - Post Merge - - -

*That's the last weeding day set so if anyone else would like one you'll have to go elsewhere!*


----------



## Noobstew (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you! I will check back every half hour to make sure I don't miss the pick-up/drop-off appointment. Also, who do I deposit the TBT bells to?


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 13, 2014)

Noobstew said:


> Thank you! I will check back every half hour to make sure I don't miss the pick-up/drop-off appointment. Also, who do I deposit the TBT bells to?



We'll let you know when it's ready so no need to do that. 
And either of us! ^_^


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey buttercookies, i was originally going to buy a sweets set from Prin. is my order still good? Just want to make sure its in there somewhere lol


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 13, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Hey buttercookies, i was originally going to buy a sweets set from Prin. is my order still good? Just want to make sure its in there somewhere lol



It most certainly is ^_^ just forgot to add you to the pending list is all~


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh thank you very much!!


----------



## toastia (Mar 14, 2014)

Im in the hospital eith a bad sore throat, so i am closing this temporarily.


----------

